# Fashion tips



## JustChris (Oct 18, 2018)

Jus the basics.

Build your wardrobe around a dark washed jean, light blue and dark blue. Sweaters, t-shirts without prints or stupid sentences on it.
Accessories should be color paired with your shoes / belt. 

Here are a few examples. 

You should start with a good pair of white sneakers, they go well with everything and are perfect for a casual night out when grabbing a beer.





These are Nike Stefan Janovski. Adidas Stan Smiths, Pumas Suede work just as well.

You can pair them with a light washed jean, dark washed jeans, plain color tees or sweaters, hoodies etc. Accessories must be black such as bracelets and necklaces.

For a more classy look you can go for classy casual.




Plain color chinos, a nice watch, a button up shirt and white stan smiths.

If you want a more classic look, go for brown shoes with dark washed jeans and a button up shirt.





The belt should always match the shoe color! Except for white sneakers.

Accessories. Every man needs to own a good watch, two leather belts (black and brown) and good quality shoes.






For fall and winter invest in good quality boots. Chelsea boots or high ankle support boots.









PS: Own a nice simple leather jacket.

I’d go into more details but am currently on my phone and it sucks uploading photos.


----------



## VST (Oct 18, 2018)

Top tier tbh, I need to update my wardrobe anyways.


----------



## Zesto (Oct 18, 2018)

Very solid basic advice.

Except . . . 



JustChris said:


> two leather belts (black and brown)








Just Lol @ belts. If your pants aren't tight enough to wear with a belt than you aren't FashionMaxxing.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 18, 2018)

Zesto said:


> Very solid basic advice.
> 
> Except . . .
> 
> ...


Belts are used as accessories.


----------



## VST (Oct 18, 2018)

Zesto said:


> Very solid basic advice.
> 
> Except . . .
> 
> ...


Belts are a useful tool in case your looksmaxxing doesn't pan out, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 18, 2018)

I wear black vans, a black jeans, a black hoodie or a shirt in combination with a dark jeans jacket, a black leather watch and I'm still seen as this nerdy guy that listens to Mozart. 
Why is that so?
What am I doing wrong?
My style is not bad in my opinion.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I wear black vans, a black jeans, a black hoodie or a shirt in combination with a dark jeans jacket, a black leather watch and I'm still seen as this nerdy guy that listens to Mozart.
> Why is that so?
> What am I doing wrong?
> My style is not bad in my opinion.


Sometimes it's about how you act not how you look. What is your personality like?


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 18, 2018)

Yellow timberlands plus a good jean and a leather jacket is so simple and good looking, the less the more when it comes to fashion


----------



## JustChris (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I wear black vans, a black jeans, a black hoodie or a shirt in combination with a dark jeans jacket, a black leather watch and I'm still seen as this nerdy guy that listens to Mozart.
> Why is that so?
> What am I doing wrong?
> My style is not bad in my opinion.



Depends on how old you are. Men need to inspire class and virility. Dressing as a 15 year old teenager at 22 is the reason why most guys are treated poorly.


----------



## VST (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I wear black vans, a black jeans, a black hoodie or a shirt in combination with a dark jeans jacket, a black leather watch and I'm still seen as this nerdy guy that listens to Mozart.
> Why is that so?
> What am I doing wrong?
> My style is not bad in my opinion.


I used to do the same until a bunch of kids called me a goth for dressing in all black. So I'd avoid it, unless you want to give off a goth/emo vibe.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Sometimes it's about how you act not how you look. What is your personality like?


I'm socially awkward.
However, today a girl told me that she thought I seriously listen to Beethoven (I told her as a joke, I thought she understood that it was irony..) because I look like somebody that would listen to this.
My mother always tells me that I look like a professor. This implies that I look nerdy. I'd rather want to look like a drug addicted rapist than a nerdy professor to be honest.


JustChris said:


> Depends on how old you are. Men need to inspire class and virility. Dressing as a 15 year old teenager at 22 is the reason why most guys are treated poorly.


I literally just dress like you described in your thread. I'm 18 by the way. How is an all black outfit dressing like a teenager?


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I'm socially awkward.
> However, today a girl told me that she thought I seriously listen to Beethoven (I told her as a joke, I thought she understood that it was irony..) because I look like somebody that would listen to this.
> My mother always tells me that I look like a professor. This implies that I look nerdy. I'd rather want to look like a drug addicted rapist than a nerdy professor to be honest.
> 
> I literally just dress like you described in your thread. I'm 18 by the way. How is an all black outfit dressing like a teenager?


all black = instantly EMO in this society, you dont wanna look EMO, get rid of those shit vans and get a nike airforce or a pair of white flat shoes, wear jeans more often


----------



## JustChris (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I'm socially awkward.
> However, today a girl told me that she thought I seriously listen to Beethoven (I told her as a joke, I thought she understood that it was irony..) because I look like somebody that would listen to this.
> My mother always tells me that I look like a professor. This implies that I look nerdy. I'd rather want to look like a drug addicted rapist than a nerdy professor to be honest.
> 
> I literally just dress like you described in your thread. I'm 18 by the way. How is an all black outfit dressing like a teenager?



Wearing vans with a hoodie in your day to day life is alright. BUT you can’t wear the same thing when going to a restaurant or out in a nightclub / bar with female friends or females that might interest you.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 18, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Yellow timberlands plus a good jean and a leather jacket is so simple and good looking, the less the more when it comes to fashion


I like this kind of style


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 18, 2018)

VST said:


> I used to do the same until a bunch of kids called me a goth for dressing in all black. So I'd avoid it, unless you want to give off a goth/emo vibe.


All black just looks the best in my opinion. It also makes you look taller. 
In the end it's all about how good looking you are.
Do you think this guy would be called a goth or emo? Of course not.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I'm socially awkward.
> However, today a girl told me that she thought I seriously listen to Beethoven (I told her as a joke, I thought she understood that it was irony..) because I look like somebody that would listen to this.
> My mother always tells me that I look like a professor. This implies that I look nerdy. I'd rather want to look like a drug addicted rapist than a nerdy professor to be honest.
> 
> I literally just dress like you described in your thread. I'm 18 by the way. How is an all black outfit dressing like a teenager?


Yeah idk man. I'd need to see.your frame and face


----------



## JustChris (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> All black just looks the best in my opinion. It also makes you look taller.
> In the end it's all about how good looking you are.
> Do you think this guy would be called a goth or emo? Of course not.
> View attachment 1915



That guy is really stylish tho. Overcoat with nice leather boots and well styled hair. Cannot be compared with vans and hoodies.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 18, 2018)

There's a kid in my stats class that pulls off the emo look really well and probably has several art hoe/goth orbiters. Dude is 5'10 with gracile bone structure, feminine upturned nose, and deep set eyes. Handsome guy but in a very Tim Burton esque sort of way. Wears black everything, never speaks, sits in the corner, and doesn't go on his phone (only reads gothic books). He may be a vampire idk but it's all about finding a niche, something I need to do


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 18, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Wearing vans with a hoodie in your day to day life is alright. BUT you can’t wear the same thing when going to a restaurant or out in a nightclub / bar with female friends or females that might interest you.


My goal is to look LESS serious and more chill so people don't perceive me as a nerd you can't have fun with.
I'm not going to restaurants or nightclubs anyways.
Of course the shoes you wear make you look high class, intellectual and all that, but it only works if you're tall and good looking.
It would look ridiculous if I wore them because I'm just too ugly to try TOO hard. 
Also I have a babyface.


JustChris said:


> That guy is really stylish tho. Overcoat with nice leather boots and well styled hair. Cannot be compared with vans and hoodies.


What about a black turtleneck? It looks more stylish and mature than a hoodie probably, but not as bourgeois as a button shirt.


future chadlite said:


> all black = instantly EMO in this society, you dont wanna look EMO, get rid of those shit vans and get a nike airforce or a pair of white flat shoes, wear jeans more often


Vans look so much better than nike air force shoes.
What's bad about this shoe?






Nibba said:


> Yeah idk man. I'd need to see.your frame and face


My frame is bad but I can send you a PM.
It certainly is too small to pull off leather jackets so you don't need to mention this.


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 18, 2018)

Clothes are a cope
Good looking people will look good wearing their 2 year old sweatpants
Meanwhile incels think that wearing nice clothes will make them look good and spend their hard earned cash on shit


----------



## Tricky (Oct 18, 2018)

Mandiblecel said:


> Clothes are a cope
> Good looking people will look good wearing their 2 year old sweatpants
> Meanwhile incels think that wearing nice clothes will make them look good and spend their hard earned cash on shit



You may be a lost cause, but you seem like a good guy. I'll try to explain. 

Looksmaxing is about the total, combined effects of each action. Getting a new haircut might not seem like much, but when combined with things like getting rid of Acne, getting more sleep to reduce dark lines, using a mosterizer, ect; these actions add up. How much? Without surgery, we typically assume that Looksmaxing can add 1-2 PSL points to a person's appearance, before surgery is involved. This doesn't turn you into Chad, but it does give you a sound foundation to work with.


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> All black just looks the best in my opinion. It also makes you look taller.
> In the end it's all about how good looking you are.
> Do you think this guy would be called a goth or emo? Of course not.
> View attachment 1915


This is literally how I dress


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 18, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> I wear black vans, a black jeans, a black hoodie or a shirt in combination with a dark jeans jacket, a black leather watch and I'm still seen as this nerdy guy that listens to Mozart.
> Why is that so?
> What am I doing wrong?
> My style is not bad in my opinion.


don't wear hoodies, they are too childlike.
are jeans and the shirt fit? clothes must be tight if you want to look good.


Mandiblecel said:


> Clothes are a cope
> Good looking people will look good wearing their 2 year old sweatpants
> Meanwhile incels think that wearing nice clothes will make them look good and spend their hard earned cash on shit


We all know beautiful people are privileged. Anyway if a ugly person wears bad clothes, he worsen his look a lot


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 18, 2018)

I am sure those fashion tips would look good on him, and he wouldn't come across as a try-hard whatsoever.


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 18, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You may be a lost cause, but you seem like a good guy. I'll try to explain.
> 
> Looksmaxing is about the total, combined effects of each action. Getting a new haircut might not seem like much, but when combined with things like getting rid of Acne, getting more sleep to reduce dark lines, using a mosterizer, ect; these actions add up. How much? Without surgery, we typically assume that Looksmaxing can add 1-2 PSL points to a person's appearance, before surgery is involved. This doesn't turn you into Chad, but it does give you a sound foundation to work with.



Dressing like in the OP is going to make people despise you even more if you're ugly

At the end of the day it's all about bones


----------



## Tricky (Oct 18, 2018)

Mandiblecel said:


> Dressing like in the OP is going to make people despise you even more if you're ugly
> 
> At the end of the day it's all about bones



If you want to live in a world where people hate ugly people for wearing jeans and a tee shirt, then I'm sorry man. I don't debate religious people because I won't discuss fantasy, and for that same reason, I'm afraid I can't speak with you.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Oct 19, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> don't wear hoodies, they are too childlike.
> are jeans and the shirt fit? clothes must be tight if you want to look good.
> 
> We all know beautiful people are privileged. Anyway if a ugly person wears bad clothes, he worsen his look a lot


So instead of hoodies I should just wear normal pullovers and turtlenecks?


MentalCel said:


> This is literally how I dress


This style looks a lot better than what OP posted in my opinion.


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 19, 2018)

Tricky said:


> If you want to live in a world where people hate ugly people for wearing jeans and a tee shirt, then I'm sorry man. I don't debate religious people because I won't discuss fantasy, and for that same reason, I'm afraid I can't speak with you.




Where in my post did I state that it is my desire to live in such a world where the value of a person's life is determined solely by his bone structure? I don't. But we do live in such a world, unfortunately


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 19, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> So instead of hoodies I should just wear normal pullovers and turtlenecks?
> 
> This style looks a lot better than what OP posted in my opinion.



yes, normal pullovers and turtlenecks are much better than hoodies


Dude420 said:


> I am sure those fashion tips would look good on him, and he wouldn't come across as a try-hard whatsoever.


Blackops2cell would improve a lot with hard mewing and neck training


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nibba said:


> There's a kid in my stats class that pulls off the emo look really well and probably has several art hoe/goth orbiters. Dude is 5'10 with gracile bone structure, feminine upturned nose, and deep set eyes. Handsome guy but in a very Tim Burton esque sort of way. Wears black everything, never speaks, sits in the corner, and doesn't go on his phone (only reads gothic books). He may be a vampire idk but it's all about finding a niche, something I need to do


Sounds like he Zyrosmaxxed.


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 20, 2018)

No love for chukka/desert boots? Good guide, my parents would never let me white sneakers because I'd also get em dirty 
Where do u niggas shop?


----------



## JustChris (Oct 20, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> No love for chukka/desert boots? Good guide, my parents would never let me white sneakers because I'd also get em dirty
> Where do u niggas shop?



Clarks desert boots and kickers suede chukkas. Was too lazy to add more photos.


----------



## Zadig (Oct 20, 2018)

"Good watch"
"Good quality shoes"

A Seiko and a pair of Clarks.

J
F
L


----------



## JustChris (Oct 20, 2018)

Zadig said:


> "Good watch"
> "Good quality shoes"
> 
> A Seiko and a pair of Clarks.
> ...



Spending more than 200 dollars on shoes is a waste of money. Same for watches.

Design is not worth the extra 800 dollars that you pay for a pair of YSL or the 30k dollars you pay for the brand Rolex or any other luxury watch for that matter.


----------



## Zadig (Oct 20, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Spending more than 200 dollars on shoes is a waste of money. Same for watches.



When you're poor that's probably true


----------



## JustChris (Oct 20, 2018)

Zadig said:


> When you're poor that's probably true



Still a no. The only clothes that you should invest good money on are custom tailored suits. The rest is just advertising bullshit. No one gives a shit how expensive your shoes or watches are because they're not even capable of differentiating a renowned brand from an unknown one.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 20, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Still a no. The only clothes that you should invest good money on are custom tailored suits. The rest is just advertising bullshit. No one gives a shit how expensive your shoes or watches are because they're not even capable of differentiating a renowned brand from an unknown one.


That's bs dude. Are you actually going to tell us people can't tell the difference between 10k USD Rolex and $100 casio??


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 20, 2018)

Thing is, if you are a chad then you can slay stacies left and right even if you wear a thawb and shahatas


----------



## JustChris (Oct 20, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> That's bs dude. Are you actually going to tell us people can't tell the difference between 10k USD Rolex and $100 casio??



Are you seriously comparing seikos to casio?

And no, people are not able to tell the difference between a rolex and a 100$ casio. And do you know why? Because people do not give a shit about brands. Only VERY rich people are able to differentiate brands just by looking at the watch. And do you know why? Because they use VERY expensive watches as a way to identify each other. 
However, if you just want to look good, spending a lot of money on clothes is a stupid idea. You don't need to dress expensive to look good.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 20, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Are you seriously comparing seikos to casio?
> 
> And no, people are not able to tell the difference between a rolex and a 100$ casio. And do you know why? Because people do not give a shit about brands. Only VERY rich people are able to differentiate brands just by looking at the watch. And do you know why? Because they use VERY expensive watches as a way to identify each other.
> However, if you just want to look good, spending a lot of money on clothes is a stupid idea. You don't need to dress expensive to look good.


Let me give you an example from my own life. When I wore a $1000 gold Seiko to school in 8th grade it helped me stand out more, people including my teachers were asking me if it's really gold, what brand it is, they wanted to look at it up close etc. Now if you're looking to make use of your money(if you're rich) and bang golddigers expensive clothing, accessories will be noticed and CAN help get you laid.


----------



## Zadig (Oct 20, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> That's bs dude. Are you actually going to tell us people can't tell the difference between 10k USD Rolex and $100 casio??



I guess all the Oxford-educated, £1M+ earning, Bentley-driving MDs at my bank are all retarded because they spend money on bespoke Berlutis and Vacheron Constantins. I mean why do that when you can just rock some Uggs and a Mickey Mouse Casio



Future Arablite said:


> Thing is, if you are a chad then you can slay stacies left and right even if you wear a thawb and shahatas



That goes without saying, the problem is defining Seikos and Clarks "quality". That's literally the McDonald of fashion, 50$ crap made in Vietnam by some future ricecel in a sweatshop. No authority whatsoever in fashion if you believe that. And don't even get me started on the belts jfl


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 20, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You don't need to dress expensive to look good.


I agree with this, guess what though? Expensive clothes look better and can make you look better overall.


Zadig said:


> I guess all the Oxford-educated, £1M+ earning, Bentley-driving MDs at my bank are all retarded because they spend money on bespoke Berlutis and Vacheron Constantins. I mean why do that when you can just rock some Uggs and a Mickey Mouse Casio


----------



## JustChris (Oct 20, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I agree with this, guess what though? Expensive clothes look better and can make you look better overall.



False. A ralph lauren or hugo boss or calvin klein simple v neck t shirt that costs around 80$ does not look better than a 10$ H&M simple v neck t shirt. In fact they look identical. It's the model that makes the clothes look good, not the other way around. As long as your clothes are tailored to fit you properly, if you take out the logo of the brand in question, YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO DIFFERENTIATE two items that look more or less the same.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 20, 2018)

wear a fedora


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 20, 2018)

JustChris said:


> False. A ralph lauren or hugo boss or calvin klein simple v neck t shirt that costs around 80$ does not look better than a 10$ H&M simple v neck t shirt. In fact they look identical. It's the model that makes the clothes look good, not the other way around. As long as your clothes are tailored to fit you properly, if you take out the logo of the brand in question, YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO DIFFERENTIATE two items that look more or less the same.


Did you not read what I said? Expensive clothing and accessories can get you attention, because they showcase the fact that you are rich. People CAN tell the difference between a $4000 suit and a $100 suit, people CAN tell the difference between $10000 watch and a $100 watch, people CAN tell the difference between $2000 shades and $50 shades, the same way people CAN tell the difference between a $500,000 car and $10,000 car. I'm not saying you need extremely expensive clothing to look good, you can look good with cheap clothing and accessories, my point here being if you have the money, aim for expensive clothing as it will showcase that you are rich, if you don't then buy cheaper clothing, at the end of the day, someone who looks like you could leave the house wearing a hijab and as long as your face is showing you will get laid.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 20, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Did you not read what I said? Expensive clothing and accessories can get you attention, because they showcase the fact that you are rich. People CAN tell the difference between a $4000 suit and a $100 suit, people CAN tell the difference between $10000 watch and a $100 watch, people CAN tell the difference between $2000 shades and $50 shades, the same way people CAN tell the difference between a $500,000 car and $10,000 car. I'm not saying you need extremely expensive clothing to look good, you can look good with cheap clothing and accessories, my point here being if you have the money, aim for expensive clothing as it will showcase that you are rich, if you don't then buy cheaper clothing, at the end of the day, someone who looks like you could leave the house wearing a hijab and as long as your face is showing you will get laid.



When you actually have money you spend it on traveling around the world, not on clothes. And SOME people can tell the difference as I mentioned above, not everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 20, 2018)

JustChris said:


> When you actually have money you spend it on traveling around the world, not on clothes. And SOME people can tell the difference as I mentioned above, not everyone.


MOST people can tell the difference. If I had thousands to spare, I would get ps, not spend it on clothes or travelling, so my suffering could end.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 20, 2018)

This will not work for blacks


----------



## Nibba (Oct 20, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> My goal is to look LESS serious and more chill so people don't perceive me as a nerd you can't have fun with.
> I'm not going to restaurants or nightclubs anyways.
> Of course the shoes you wear make you look high class, intellectual and all that, but it only works if you're tall and good looking.
> It would look ridiculous if I wore them because I'm just too ugly to try TOO hard.
> ...


Gotcha. No need to pm if you don't want


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 20, 2018)

i dont get how people like chukkas/CDBs. they're so fucking ugly


----------



## Scurvy (Mar 15, 2019)

what´s the hollywood and football stars i can get inspired on fashion?


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 15, 2019)

Bumping @JustChris shitty threads is auto perma-ban.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 15, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Did you not read what I said? Expensive clothing and accessories can get you attention, because they showcase the fact that you are rich. People CAN tell the difference between a $4000 suit and a $100 suit, people CAN tell the difference between $10000 watch and a $100 watch, people CAN tell the difference between $2000 shades and $50 shades, the same way people CAN tell the difference between a $500,000 car and $10,000 car. I'm not saying you need extremely expensive clothing to look good, you can look good with cheap clothing and accessories, my point here being if you have the money, aim for expensive clothing as it will showcase that you are rich, if you don't then buy cheaper clothing, at the end of the day, someone who looks like you could leave the house wearing a hijab and as long as your face is showing you will get laid.


Didn't read.


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 15, 2019)

Would it look decent if I wear yellow Timberland shoes with jeans and a hoodie or something like that?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 15, 2019)

Fuck this guy us a retard.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

modcels lock this thread asap lmao


----------



## badromance (Mar 15, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Bumping @JustChris shitty threads is auto perma-ban.


Keep crying for him


----------



## androidcel (Mar 15, 2019)

badromance said:


> Keep crying for him








keep crying for me


----------



## badromance (Mar 15, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 30465
> 
> keep crying for me


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 15, 2019)

how can retards still think what the fuck you wear makes a difference 
chad walks out wearing only a shopping bag from tesco and still slays
the absolute state of ''redpill'' forums


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 15, 2019)

Chad in rags >>>>>> incel in gucci


----------



## Absi (Mar 16, 2019)

VST said:


> Top tier tbh, I need to update my wardrobe anyways.


This


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 16, 2019)

> r/malefashionadvice


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 16, 2019)

Reminder that Chad in shit stained clothes slays more than you 

ded srs


----------



## kobecel (Mar 16, 2019)

Fashion is worst cope


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 21, 2019)

nike air max 97 add 2 inches almost and are toilet magnets if your going for a casual look


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 21, 2019)

REMINDING YOU CHAD CAN WEAR RIPPED AND STAINED SHIRTS FROM WALMART WHILE YOU DRESS UP IN GUCCI,SUPREME AND NIKE ONLY TO GET OUT SLAYED INTO THE CORE OF THE EARTH


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 21, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> REMINDING YOU CHAD CAN WEAR RIPPED AND STAINED SHIRTS FROM WALMART WHILE YOU DRESS UP IN GUCCI,SUPREME AND NIKE ONLY TO GET OUT SLAYED INTO THE CORE OF THE EARTH


legit


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> legit


ded srs?


----------



## Mewcel (Apr 21, 2019)

cage @ OP and this thread


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mewcel said:


> cage @ OP and this thread


mews me


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> ded srs?


yes bro


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> yes bro


----------



## Notorious (May 10, 2019)

Fashion matters but the ones that benefit from it the most are the average looking dudes that wants to set themselves apart from other average looking dudes.


----------



## Alexanderr (May 10, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> REMINDING YOU CHAD CAN WEAR RIPPED AND STAINED SHIRTS FROM WALMART WHILE YOU DRESS UP IN GUCCI,SUPREME AND NIKE ONLY TO GET OUT SLAYED INTO THE CORE OF THE EARTH


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 10, 2019)

Honestly there's no rules just wear what looks good on you, also shoplifting is awesome


----------



## DarknLost (May 10, 2019)

JFL if you think shoes are the most important on Fashionmaxxing


----------



## heroinfather (May 10, 2019)

My go to outfit is a white shirt, black bomber jacket, dress pants and some bulky shoes. Legit


----------



## Insomniac (May 10, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> shoplifting is awesome


 burglarizes me


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 10, 2019)

bumping this cursed thread another time just to annoy the mods


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Mar 27, 2020)

Why the fuck is this trash thread in the archives as “good”?


----------

